# 2005 Air Show Pics



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a few from my travels in 2005.

I tend to lean towards WWII era aircraft


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2006)

you've obviously travelled to quite a few! i know you live in Canada at a guess the far south East?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2006)

Those are some great pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Great shots!! I've sat in the -109 "White 14."

The Mig-17 shot is awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, fantastic shots!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2006)

The MiG 17 shot definitely caught my eye! I like the 109 at the end as well. Great stuff! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

evangilder said:


> The MiG 17 shot definitely caught my eye! I like the 109 at the end as well. Great stuff! 8)


Yes those two are good, the one though that I like the best is the Spitfire and P-51 where the sun catches the Spitfire's wing 8)


----------

